# question for people that do rescue!!!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I know that ESRA ( springer rescue) has an online store thru their website English Springer Rescue America They have a great nation-wide rescue organization... we got Cody thru them last year.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what a great idea.

i would suggest this place - the Greater Good network. Kimm has it in her signature to click, but they also have stuff for sale where the profits help animals in need.

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/home.faces?siteId=3

i would also suggest checking out the websites of the rescues that they got their dogs from - there's a good chance that they sell tee-shirts or whatever with their logos.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

one more - cafe press has a ton of cool stuff. but, alot of the stores are not rescue related (even though they have very cool rescue themed stuff)

Rescue T-Shirts and Gifts : CafePress.com : Shop Over 35 Million Unique Products_


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sure there are local rescues where you're SIL's live - do a google on their areas, find a local lab & beagle rescue and go from there. That way you know the $$$ you spend on a gift is going to a rescue in their area.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

You could take a look at THe Godlstock Fund web site and shopping page. A fund for all Golden Rescues around the country.

Goldstock


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I was going to suggest Cafe Press too. There's a lot of neat stuff on there. And, Ebay often has a lot of things that you can buy that support rescues.

Also if you go to the breed club home page (GRCA for Goldens The Golden Retriever Club of America , and NBCA for Beagles Beagle Rescue) you can find links to their regional clubs. These clubs often have items for sale that help with their rescue efforts.

PS...just had to add these, in case you want a Newf item! :lol: :lol:

Sale! RARE Newfoundland Dog Rescue Tee Scuba Doo Newfie - (eBay item 300172566833 end time Nov-20-07 13:13:01 PST)

NU Newf Dog & Boat TEE SUPPORTS NEWFOUNDLAND DOG RESCUE - (eBay item 300172211890 end time Nov-21-07 13:16:59 PST)


*This one's for Hooch*.....since he LOVES Newfs and maybe likes Rum. Screech is a Newfoundland (country, not dog) brand of Rum. You can only get it there. Jacques has this Tshirt! (He was wearing it today - in yellow, not pea green)

Newfie SCREECH Rum TEE Newfoundland Dog & Fishing Boat! - (eBay item 300172908376 end time Nov-21-07 12:36:28 PST)


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

The rescue in my area delaware valley golden retriever rescue has an online store that has great stuff. the website is: http://www.store-dvgrr.org/Home.jsp


happy shopping

beth, moose and angel


----------

